# Signs of addiction



## anonimouse (Feb 1, 2011)

What are the signs or some of the signs of porn addiction?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Watching a lot of porn.

Seriously though, hiding it, wanting to watch it above spending time with loved ones, wanting to watch it instead of having sex, needing to watch during sex, having to think about it in order to get off during sex. 

Porn never creates intimacy and connection.


----------



## steve.wough (Feb 24, 2011)

•	No close friendships
•	Mood swings, i.e. from excited to depressed
•	Increase in anger outbursts
•	Lacks accountability in work and personal life
•	Demanding of sex
•	Lots of unaccountable time on the computer

Source : http://quitporn.net


----------

